
On the Forms and the True Purpose of Castration - drummer
https://blog.kareldonk.com/on-the-forms-and-the-true-purpose-of-castration/
======
h2odragon
The repression of innate urges certainly causes a lot of individual and social
problems.

> All kinds of personality disorders also come into play, and especially women
> go on to develop the very irrational, unpredictable, unstable and emotional
> behavior that they’ve become known for.

I think the inclusion of that sentence will dominate any discussion of the
article; alas.

